

IOS adoption - kpjackson
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ewanspence/2014/04/11/apple-loop-ios-7-adoption-the-350-iwatch-us-market-share-macbook-air-predictions-and-jony-ive/

======
amits89
iOS adoption is always high when compared with Google Android adoption for
example Android KitKat Adoption of the new OS has been slow at best, with just
5.3% of all Android devices running on it, since its release almost six months
ago. This lack of adoption is a worry for Google, as it means several app
developers will need to downgrade their apps to be compatible across all the
previous versions of Android. [http://www.dazeinfo.com/2014/04/11/google-inc-
goog-android-v...](http://www.dazeinfo.com/2014/04/11/google-inc-goog-android-
versions-market-share-project-hera/)

